# [SOLVED] task manager not working



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

When I do crtl, alt, del or in run taskmgr or right click on the task bar and chose task manager I no longer get the task manager box, only CPU usage that I have to close out on the task bar (not the usual box that has that as a tab - but just the CPU usage with no way to close on the box). 
How do I fix this? Any idea why this doesn't work anymore?
Thank you


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: task manager not working*

There are various type of infections that can cause your task manager to not be accessible.

Do you receive any type of error like Task Manager has been disabled by your Administrator or similar?

Please click start start>run now type "taskmgr" without the quotes.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: task manager not working*

Hello,

Try to double-click on the border. This should restore it to the original appearance.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/193050


----------



## titingrenelle (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: task manager not working*

Probably your are infected by a virus and that causes the task manager to malfunction. I have try several times fixing that problem by editing the registry. Have you receive a message saying "Task Manager is disabled by your administrator" or similar?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: task manager not working*

If you notice the "click start start>run now type 'taskmgr'", was the second out of three different ways I tried to use to run task manager I just didn't write it out that way - sorry I wasn't as clear) and it didn't work.

However, double clicking on the border did restore it.

Thank you to everyone.


----------



## andyarok (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: task manager not working*

mark as solved


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: task manager not working*



tierra said:


> If you notice the "click start start>run now type 'taskmgr'", was the second out of three different ways I tried to use to run task manager I just didn't write it out that way - sorry I wasn't as clear) and it didn't work.
> 
> However, double clicking on the border did restore it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone.


Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting back with results.

Please mark this thread as solved under thread tools at the top of this page.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: task manager not working*



tierra said:


> If you notice the "click start start>run now type 'taskmgr'", was the second out of three different ways I tried to use to run task manager I just didn't write it out that way - sorry I wasn't as clear) and it didn't work.
> 
> However, double clicking on the border did restore it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone.


I ran through your post too quickly and did not even notice until my 2nd time reading it sorry about that just glad you were able to resolve it by simply dbl clicking it.


----------



## ludwigb3 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: task manager not working*

Thanks makinu1der2!!


----------



## lionxlamb (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: task manager not working*



tierra said:


> If you notice the "click start start>run now type 'taskmgr'", was the second out of three different ways I tried to use to run task manager I just didn't write it out that way - sorry I wasn't as clear) and it didn't work.
> 
> However, double clicking on the border did restore it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone.


Thank you so much .:heartlove

I had the same trouble with my taskmanager which looked like this:










I tried editing registy,spyware remover,malware remover,trojan remover,deleted the taskmanager disabled option,visited microsoft and guess what double clicking on the border did the trick. ray:​


----------

